
Use a Slack bot to deploy your app - kiyanwang
https://tech-blog.serenytics.com/deploy-your-saas-with-a-slack-bot-f6d1fc764658#.1l67i0wha
======
teen
At my start-up, we use our IoT-enabled office refrigerator for deployments.
The 9" LCD is great for catching up on facebook messages, debugging failures
in our deployment logs, and seeing when we are low on half and half.

